# Bunny eating less



## ouisie (Apr 13, 2009)

This weekend Atticus hasn't been finishing his pellets (he gets an egg cup full each morning) and has been eating less hay.

When should i start being concerned?

He's leaving a few squishy poos but health wise he seems fine. It's his 2nd birthday today and whilst I type he's binkying around on the landing. I've not noticed any more tooth grinding than usual and no dribble round his mouth.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

weigh him regularly, if you notice any drop in his weight then get him to a vet


----------



## ouisie (Apr 13, 2009)

Will pop him on the scales then. Do bunny weights fluctuate much? 

He's eating treats (tried him with one to test if he had any appetite) and he stole that off me pretty quickly.

He has had minor statis before and I knew he wasn't himself and got him straight to the vets. This weekend it's just odd he's eating less


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2011)

I would say the same as Lil Miss, make sure you weigh him and if he drops weight pop him along for a check up.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

normally their weight will stay pretty much the same 
however if they are ill they can loose any where up to 20g - 50g + a day depending on size, weight and the severity 

keeping a regular egg on weight is a good idea as when they feel ill weight loss is often the first sign


----------



## ouisie (Apr 13, 2009)

Thank you all. He's just been weighed, I had to put him in a box first which he was not impressed about though. Felt very mean since it's his birthday and he'd been sat licking me.

1686kg today, will weight again tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2011)

ouisie said:


> Thank you all. He's just been weighed, I had to put him in a box first which he was not impressed about though. Felt very mean since it's his birthday and he'd been sat licking me.
> 
> 1686kg today, will weight again tomorrow.


LOL I presume you meant to put in a decimal place? either that or you have a *huge * rabbit :lol::lol:


----------



## ouisie (Apr 13, 2009)

Haha. My mistake! He's 1.6kg, he's not the world's biggest mini lop!

He's eaten all his pellets today so it seems he just wanted to keep me on my toes at the weekend


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

ouisie said:


> Haha. My mistake! He's 1.6kg, he's not the world's biggest mini lop!
> 
> He's eaten all his pellets today so it seems he just wanted to keep me on my toes at the weekend


lol and theres me thinking you had a guiness word record holder on your hands :lol:

Glad he is back to eating again, just a thought has he started going into moult yet? this can sometimes make them a bit grumpy and off their food.


----------



## ouisie (Apr 13, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Glad he is back to eating again, just a thought has he started going into moult yet? this can sometimes make them a bit grumpy and off their food.


He moults all year around! I thought being an indoor but it would be less but no, I could make extra bunnies from all the spare fur he has!

I'll up the grooming level to see if that helps. I have a furminator but to be honest it's quicker and less traumatic for him if I just pluck the loose bits free by hand!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

Yeah my lot are indoor too, even tho as you say they moult all year round Reed one of my Germans gets a really heavy moult twice a year still and he gets quite grumpy around this time (but then it is probably cos he has this mad hoomin following him plucking loose bits of hair :lol::lol


----------



## Sweetheart (Dec 19, 2010)

My bun Black Jack sheds heavy too, I also pluck him he seems to like that over being brushed.


----------

